# tether laptop's wifi for mobile ..(college wifi..its need cyberoam client)



## fz8975 (Dec 5, 2011)

*tether laptop's wifi for mobile ..(college wifi..it needs cyberoam client)*

At my college they are using Cyberoam. It uses a client for login, then you are allowed internet access
So one can access internet only via laptop. 

but is there any way to tether this connection so that it can be used by mobile...

any ideas ???


----------



## nims11 (Dec 5, 2011)

i use connectify for this purpose. Your laptop's WLAN card must support (which is most likely). You may also share your internet via ad-hoc.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 6, 2011)

try this..

How to : Share USB modem internet with laptops, mobile and tablets in 2 minutes - Tech Forum India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2011)

+1 for connectify


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 6, 2011)

actually I am at home ...(vacation )
so i will try connectify .. it looks promising 

thanks for the reply


----------

